

Genetic Algorithms: Cool Name and Damn Simple - avyfain
http://lethain.com/genetic-algorithms-cool-name-damn-simple/

======
avyfain
And here is the follow-up: [http://lethain.com/genetic-programming-a-novel-
failure/](http://lethain.com/genetic-programming-a-novel-failure/)

